# Climbing gear



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Birdonawire said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy climbing gear and what is a good reliable company


 Climbing gear often shows up on E bay.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Are you looking for a whole set up, or do you only need a few things? 

I do tree removal on the side and I think some of the tree gear companies may have better prices.


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking for the whole set up....would what I buy from a tree company be the same as climbing gear that lineman use


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Birdonawire said:


> Looking for the whole set up....would what I buy from a tree company be the same as climbing gear that lineman use


I'm not sure. I know you can get climbing spurs that are the same. Just get the ones with the shortest spurs. As for the harness, they may be different do to the fact you need a set of D- rings to hang from. Climbing poles doesn't require them and they would probably be in the way.

I'll check to see if one of the companies I deal with has anything.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

A lot depends on how long you are going to "hang out" There is a lot of things on e-bay. we usually got our stuff from salesman that bring equipment in a trailer and woud ****er quite a bit on prices. Our co had us buy the first set but woud replace things when needed. Most of us prefered the bashlin brand of tools as there belts were heavier built and just seemed like the cadilac of tools belts. I really liked their aluminum hooks as their angles felt right and you didn't have to watch to keep the hooks in the pole. I don't like the twisted shanks and never used the hooks with the full shoe. Anything will work for a little while but you need to try any brand you can and see what feels good to you because if it is not right the hooks will kill your feet and back if you are in them long. Also get a bigger D ring size for when you wear coats and or get fat as to small 
d ring will kill your hips.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

bruce6670 said:


> I'm not sure. I know you can get climbing spurs that are the same. Just get the ones with the shortest spurs. As for the harness, they may be different do to the fact you need a set of D- rings to hang from. Climbing poles doesn't require them and they would probably be in the way.
> 
> I'll check to see if one of the companies I deal with has anything.


very similar..why get short spurs though? I'd go long, it's what we used years ago climbing trees


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's a link for spurs.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> very similar..why get short spurs though? I'd go long, it's what we used years ago climbing trees


The longer spurs are for trees. They are no wear near as comfortable. I actually use my pole spurs when working on thin barked trees and use the longer ones for pines which have thick bark.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's  the saddles and belts from the same site. I'm not sure what you guys wear. I'm an Inside Wireman, I've never needed to climb a pole.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.fwlsp.com/

That is where I used to get all my stuff. As far as companies they are all pretty good. It is what most people learn to climb with is the climbing gear they prefer.

I liked to bashlin straight aluminum hooks are good, I was able to borrow a few sets and use them before I bought any. I liked the buckinham Titanium hooks a little better, they did feel similar.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Old School*

This is my climing belt from 80s 90s Used on tower work Watching from 2000' IS THE NUTS


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Birdonawire said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy climbing gear


That's kinda like asking where is the cheapest place for a vasectomy. There is probably a reason they are cheep


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm partial to Bashlin and Buckingham. 

If you're going to be doing a lot of climbing, get a belt with the high back that looks a little bit like a horse saddle. I take it in my back hard if I'm in the air for more than 15 minutes.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used a dbi exofit not to long ago, and loved it... But i think that might be a bit much for what you want


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cheap climbing gear is a great way to find out how much the ground and creosote burns hurt. Ok, maybe a little bit of an exaggeration but you get the idea. 

I personally am more worried about getting good, comfortable(really important, cause hanging off poles all day in uncomfortable gear hurts) gear than the price. I'd go with Buckingham. And Farwest is a good choice as a dealer.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think the OP was looking for the cheapest price on gear, not the cheapest quality. At least that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Bruce. That is what u was trying to say. I just want to know a good brand that is good quality but won't break my wallet. And what I should be expecting to pay


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

If you put them side by side, other than the color of the paint and shape of the pads, I’m not sure I could tell the difference between my Klein’s and any of the other brands of standard climbers. It almost looks like the irons are all made by the same company. 
The more expensive deluxe models though seem to have some very noticeable differences though. I guess they really should though, at those prices.
Do any of them come with a new knee joints? Mine are all worn out. :wheelchair:


----------



## lineman101 (Jan 29, 2011)

Birdonawire said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy climbing gear and what is a good reliable company


I'm a big fan of the Bashlin 88. That is what I wore for years and bashlin Alum. offset climbers.
Just make sure that if you buy off of eBay, the d-rings are in good shape and the nylon in the belt is still good. The climbers need to be free of cracks. You should know how to check this? If you don't know how to properly climb, then find the proper schooling to teach you. Venturing more than a few feet off the ground can result in serious injury should you fall. Also the gaffs on the climbers are very sharp and can cause serious injury to your legs and feet. The gaffs must be covered with guards when not in use. Be careful.
lineman101


----------

